# Heads up for Woodcraft CS...



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

welcome to doing business in 2011 united states.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Get an account with HSBC their ATM card works for purchases online and you can keep in it just enough to cover the purchases. The rest of the banks suck here in Mexico.


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, I know, they pay you no interest and you have to keep a certain amount of your money in the account all the time to avoid charges?? I already told them once outstanding payments are processed I'm changing bank… I tried to complain via the website, where you can fill a "letter to the director general" form out (yeah right unfortunately the mail address bounces all messdages back via postmaster, address non existent..lol

Unfortunately there is a world of difference from one side of that border to the other.. The banks customer service was a joke. I understand how a goodwill gesture works cabmaker, though I know the concept is exclusive to those north of that divide… just that Woodcraft didn't actuallyy have any reason to compensate me for a situation out of their control. I have dealt with a couple of other US companies recently. One of them offered good service, but nothing outstanding of this nature.. The other , to be honest was not so good… I heard nothing about my order for over a week, which was last reported as being prepared for shipping the day after I placed it. When I mailed an enquiry I got told they were waiting on an out of stock item to be available another 3 weeks ahead…


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nope, the cheap checking account with HSBC is $44 pesos a month, no minimum on the account and of course they pay you no interest, but really how much money do you plan to have on it to make the interest worth it? You spent more time and effort hassling with your bank than what the interest was in your current account..didn't you? Remember don't be penny wise and pound foolish…


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I never pay interest or fees for banking or credit services. Paying a monthly service fee to have their card to make purchases makes no sense to me.
My credit union charges nothing for any banking services and I pay no fees for the Mastercard they provided or the debit card I use frequently.
Get with the credit unions in your community and sign up. The Community FCUs are open to the public.

Don


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Last I saw, there were no credit unions in Mexico….


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't notice thge sig from Mexico.
Sorry


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah you're right of course Jorge, but it's not the quantity, obviously I would never notice the interest I earned, it's the principal..I mean, that's kind of the point of a bank originally isn't it.. you give them your money, they invest it and you get a small return??
Santander I pay no monthly fee until I have less than a $1000 MXP in the account, then they hit me for $110 per month. So they get to sit on $1000 of my money and give m,e nothing in return, they don't even give me a bloody card that woirks, LOL

I liked the one about credit unions, good one, hehe


----------



## EZzinger (Apr 30, 2010)

I believe your primary problem is using a MX bank account and MX internet ISP. Many US online vendors will not accept foreign bankcard transactions.
I personally use a conventional US visa debit card for my online transactions, using an anonymizer website (Hotspot Shield) which hides your MX internet connection, and my transactions work fine. My US debit card is always honored by Bancomer Banco ATM where I can withdraw either pesos or dollars at the best exchange rates.


----------

